# Pipey Feathers



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This darling little collared dove was brought to my attention by some of my colleagues today, she had fallen into a little courtyard that is only accessible to humans by climbing down a wall that has metal footholds in it. However, it is more easily accessible to cats!

That is exactly the same place that I found Muppet (another collared dove) last summer, she was spotted by the same people (their office overlooks the courtyard). Muppet also had pipey feathers , but not quite as bad as this one. This one, who will be called Moppet, cannot use her legs or clench with her feet, but they are warm to the touch.

She weighs 99 grammes and although her crop felt empty I was told that her parents had fed her twice today, and she has done a little poop in the box that I carried her home in.

I am hoping that a healthy diet and a bit of extra calcium might make a difference.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I hope some vitamins and calcium will help. Especially with the legs.
I looked it up in my vet book and didn't find anything that describes that condition. Maybe as a precaution you could use a mite and lice spray.
Also extra vit. E and A (cod liver oil for vit A and wheat germ oil for vit E) could be helpful for the feathers.

She is sooo cute, hope she will be ok.

Reti


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

What a little sweetheart. I hope you can help her--if anyone can, it's you.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

How adorable! Seeing the wonders you did with Chico you'll have this sweetie up and about in no time


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for your confidence Pete and Birdmom...I will ensure she gets extra vits, Reti.

Her sibling fell in the same spot and had the same tail feather problems, so I have both babies now. The little one does seem to be making a little progress, in this photo she is the one on the right and she is perching although she has support from the branches behid and underneath.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Tail feathers*

This photo shows how well her pipey tail feathers have come through.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, Cynthia, the feathers look fabulous compared to how they looked when she came to you.
Good sign she is able to perch even with support. That is a good progress. Hope her sibling will catch up in no time.
You did a fantastic job.
Thanks for the great pics.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Reti,

Thanks, her sibling is ahead of her, fortunately, and does not seem to have any problems perching. She was being fed by the parents but couldn't fly. We were afraid that the parents would stop feeding her over the weekend and that although she was in a good sheltered position she would be vulnerable to the cats and rats that roam the area, so I brought her in.

It is lovely to see them together, though. The lie very close to each other as if they were still in the nest.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What a couple of doll babies Cynthia.  


_*This photo shows how well her pipey tail feathers have come through*._
She looks wonderful.

Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos.

Cindy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

They're lovely, Cynthia. Thanks so much for sharing the photos, and I'm so glad the one with the bad tail is doing better.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Both babies have the same problem with the tail feathers, the sheaths are still covering the feather bases on both tails, but I know that that is just a temporary problem because Muppet was the same. A warm bath helps.

I have been giving the first one a daily dose of Gem Liquid Calcium to strengthen her bones and leg muscles. It has Vitamin D3, Biotin and magnesium chloride in it too and is specifically for avian use. The hand rearing dose is 1ml/Kg body weight, so I have been placing a single drop just inside her beak as she was just under 100 gms on arrival.

She has made unbelievable progress with those legs! When I found her she couldn't move them at all but today after feeding she perched so well on my finger that I thought I had confused her with her sibling.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,


Wow...

Good Work...!


Calcium also plays important roles in the developement and use of Muscles and tendons and ligaments and so on, which as well as for Bones, is very important to them.

I am sure you know this, but I was just thinking out loud to mention it for any who may not.

What darling little Doves!

I think it is allways best if an orphan or convelescent youngster has it's sibling.

The ones brought to me many times were in pairs, and were found together on the ground somewhere.

I myself have never seen any 'pipey' feathers, so this is new to me.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Moppet Update*

Moppet, the little dove with the "pipey" tail feathers and the non-functioning legs has progressed to the "doviary" where Chico and Poppet (his collared dove friend) have taught both dovelets to eat and fly up to a perch.

This is Moppet today...her legs are a bit far apart and she has a slight deformity of her toes, , but she is able to stand, walk and perch now.


Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You've done great with them, Cynthia.
He looks wonderful. What a pretty baby.


Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Cynthia,
Many thanks for the update on Little Miss Moppet's progress.
You have done a superb job of caring for her, as well as all your rescues.  

Cindy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She looks so much better, Cynthia. Hats off to you for your excellent care of her.


----------

